# Preterist Books



## doonziticus (Jan 11, 2005)

What are some good books to read that explain the preterist eschatological viewpoint? I've read some of DeMar's Last Days Madness, and a friend of mine told me about a good book he read entitled I Want to Be Left Behind, I was just wondering if there were any other good books to read to study that viewpoint?


----------



## VERITAS (Jan 11, 2005)

Here two links to two lists of orthodox books:

http://www.preterism.org/books.htm

http://www.preteristlist.com/praeteristresources.html

Happy Reading,
--C


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 11, 2005)

Back to the Future: A Study in the Book of Revelation

By Ralph E. Bass, Jr.

http://www.americanvision.com/onlinestore.asp


----------



## openairboy (Jan 11, 2005)

For starters, I would head over to freebooks.com and check out the works of David Chilton and Ken Gentry. Some suggest that Chilton was apostate late in life, becoming an hyper-preterist, but as Gary North said, "I bought orthodoxy." Chilton's works are an excellent introduction to the issues and you get a pretty good treatment of Mt. 24. Gentry also provides some postmillennial books for you with a preterist hermeneutic.

These are free and you can easily look up the passages to see if they address specific verses you may have questions about.

openairboy

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by openairboy]

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by openairboy]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 11, 2005)

Check out J. Stuart Russell's The Parousia.

It was written in the 19th century and is on the hyper side but is a real good book for understanding preterism.


----------

